# Most commonly found code violations according to U.S. code officials.



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2019)

The International Code Council and the National Association of Home Builders released a new report detailing the most commonly found code violations according to U.S. code officials. The Common Code Noncompliance Survey Report highlights for builders and remodelers the items code officials are most likely to flag during inspection and plan review.
The 2019 report is an update to a similar survey from 2006 and 2012 to Code Council members that is part of an ongoing effort to improve the quality of construction in residential and commercial buildings. The survey will help builders and remodelers focus more intently on potential problem areas before and during construction, thereby contributing to the overall satisfaction of their customers and saving time and money.
The survey found:
Code violations have shown an overall upward trend.
Technology has made some inroads into the development, review and issuance of construction plans. More can be done to increase the efficiency and effectiveness of the construction process.
Code officials identify workers ignoring the manufacturer’s installation instructions as the greatest cause of code violations.
All types of new homes with code violations have significantly increased compared to the previous survey.
Over 1,100 U.S. code officials responded to the survey. The majority – 70% – have over 10 years of experience in code enforcement. They come from many different building safety disciplines and communities with varying population sizes. They have experience in residential and commercial construction.
To download the full 2019 report, https://cdn-web.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/2019-Common-Code-Noncompliance-Report.pdf.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2019)

Good stuff MH, keep it coming.


----------



## steveray (Feb 22, 2019)

YAY!...I'm 1 in 1100!....Anyone else here respond?


----------



## JPohling (Feb 22, 2019)

Great info for the residential folks.  Anything like this for commercial construction?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 22, 2019)

I did steveray….


----------



## RJJ (Feb 23, 2019)

I did not respond! The problem I see is that the builders and contractors don't care to read the instructions. My larger jobs with good oversight, DP and engineering oversight on the progress of the job seem to get most everything right.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2019)

Interesting point, as the value increases and with it "risk", sometimes the oversight improves but not always.
CM's on public projects (low bid schools) are easy pickings for some CM's who choose to do otherwise.. 

"White water?" as in ocean or river?


----------



## ICE (Feb 25, 2019)

The number one correction that I write is common to every type of permit.  It doesn't matter if the job is a new swimming pool or a new water heater.....it is smoke and CO alarms.  They are almost never installed correctly or at all.  We provide a flyer on why, where and how they shall be installed with the permit.  The job card has a copy stapled to it. I leave the flyer at the first inspection.  It does not make a difference. 

The issue is ignored by everyone including this report.


----------

